# We went out for a walk in the sun



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

May peace prevail in the world  
































He had a lovely time


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

He looks great! And what a wonderful day it was. 

He also looks like he is wearing karate outfit with a red belt, lol.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like a fun day out!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovely pics ! X x


----------



## JsY505 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lucky birdy, looks like he is getting along with things. Much nicer wrather than our cool wet weather over the winter.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like a wonderful day for a very pretty bird!


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Great job for Harness Training, I see you used the Aviator Bird Harness and Leash. I use that too, works great! Make sure to keep that tightening part and the neck part lined up in the middle of there belly (it makes them more comfortable in them). And slightly looser because it looks a dab too tight. With my girl, the first couple times I did it like that too, but you will see that being too tight in unnecessary. 

Looks like a great time and Hope it goes well!

~Skye


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

3LoveSkyeTiel said:


> Great job for Harness Training, I see you used the Aviator Bird Harness and Leash. I use that too, works great! Make sure to keep that tightening part and the neck part lined up in the middle of there belly (it makes them more comfortable in them). And slightly looser because it looks a dab too tight. With my girl, the first couple times I did it like that too, but you will see that being too tight in unnecessary.
> 
> Looks like a great time and Hope it goes well!
> 
> ~Skye


Hi Skye

This bird has been going out in his harness for nearly 3 years now, please trust I know how to put it on  It's just that after several hours of playing, flying and preening I guess he can look quite dishevelled, but he's perfectly fine, thanks for your concern 

Your Chicken is very cute x


----------



## JsY505 (Jan 15, 2016)

I was thinking of training my one wf too go outdoors in the back yard too catch some much needed vitamin D. However they are over 10 years old and it might be too late too train too harness, although they sure like too sit in the window and watch the birds outdoors. 

Your tiel looks so pretty.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

To the best of my knowledge, parrots are intelligent enough to learn tricks no matter how old they are. Granted it may be a little more difficult and will certainly require more patience..but from what I've read a parrot is never to old to learn behavior/tricks. All the best


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Tequilagirl said:


> Hi Skye
> 
> This bird has been going out in his harness for nearly 3 years now, please trust I know how to put it on  It's just that after several hours of playing, flying and preening I guess he can look quite dishevelled, but he's perfectly fine, thanks for your concern
> 
> Your Chicken is very cute x


Haha, Ok I wasn't sure. You know how it is, someone might just stuff it on a 'Tiel. Anyways that's great! I completely understand it can looked crooked when have fun outside! Love the pictures!

~Skye


----------

